# What do you think of this as a humidor?



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

It's an antique turn-of-the-century (last century, not this one  ) ice box. Metal lining the inside has been removed. 'Was thinking of adding some strips of foam-tape along the seals of the door and using it as a humi :
























It was either this or a wine'ador... but I love the look of cigars in wooden boxes. It would basically be to hold my boxes of cigars, although I may build cedar trays as well.

'Probably install some LED strips inside each compartment to illuminate from the inside.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it would be a very cool humidor, show us when done if you do it bro!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes Awesome Indeed!!


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

That thing looks gorgeous!! And looks exactly like a cabinet my family used to put our tv on. Now I wish I'd kept it!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Very cool!
I've been looking for one of those. Thats a nice one.
Growing up a friend of mine had one 5 foot tall.
Great idea and keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's cool. I wonder if you could figure out a way to line the inside with spanish cedar?

My mom has a lot of old Japanese wooden boxes from various things. I was thinking about having one converted for me somehow.


Keep us updated on the progress!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That would make a really cool humidor! :tu
As Dave said, please keep us posted (with pics) on how the project progresses.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Very cool! Do it up


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Great. These are fine examples of craftmanship that should be preseved and no better way, me thinks, than as a cigar humidor.:clap2: Willing to bet that once full you'll begin searching for one of the larger size.:smile:
Enjoy bro.arty:
Bob .
(maxwell62)


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like a great piece to convert into a humidor, I say go for it!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, at the last minute I decided against it. I've been wanting it for a month now and had been in negotiations with the seller since then. But my current cigar collection fits inside two medium/large desktop humidors, and I have 2 boxes of cigars coming back from Cuba in a few days (which won't fit inside my current humis).

BUT... this icebox was $450. I managed to get him down to $375, but it would have been another $40 in gas to go pick it up. And it would render my 2 current (beautiful) humidors useless. Not only that, but it would have so much room in it, it would entice me to spend the THOUSANDS needed to start filling it up to a respectable level.

So spending over $400 in total on a huge new box to store my cigars (and just my BOXED cigars at that, really), I couldn't justify. Not to mention I was having a hard time finding a spot for it on the floor of any room here.

Initially I was looking for an old 1940s/50s style mini fridge, and came across the old iceboxes. The one I listed in this thread was especially interesting because it was within an hour's drive, and the owner had already removed the gungy metal from the inside compartments.

Anyway, I bought a tower-style desktop humidor for 70 bucks of eBay. I'll use that to store my boxed cigars in for the foreseeable future. 'Saved myself a 2hr drive, over 300 bucks, and lots of floor space 

But I'll definitely go back to looking at iceboxes once my collection has grown to the size to warrant one.

The one I have coming to me instead is this:


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hard to pass on that attractive Icebox, but the $ saved will go a goodly way towards filling that fine looking new humidor.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

maxwell62 said:


> Hard to pass on that attractive Icebox, but the $ saved will go a goodly way towards filling that fine looking new humidor.


THanks mate. I've been depressed about my decision ever since making it 

The icebox has so much room I'd feel terrible about having a 1/3rd full icehumi, and I'd also have 2 beautiful humis (my current 2) unused. I'll go to my current 2, plus new one on the way, then tupperwares. Once I have enough to fill a newly-bought antique icebox, I'll do it then.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the old ice box look.


----------

